# [solved] /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd are missing

## pheniks

I noticed this problem when I installed k3b. K3b didn't find any cd/dvd writer. I knew from previous installations that I had to be member of the cdrw and cdrom group. But I had already made my non-root user member of these groups during the installation of Gentoo. In the meanwhile I discovered that amarok didn't detect my dvd player and writer. So, I tried to mount them form the console. But mount complains that special devices /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd do not exist. But according to lshw they do exist:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>            *-ide:1
> 
>                 description: IDE Channel 1
> ...

 

I guess something went wrong during my last instalaltion of Gentoo (2.6.28-r5), but that's just a guess because I really don't know what might have gone wrong. All suggestions are very welcome, because this is very annoying!   :Confused: Last edited by pheniks on Sun Jun 07, 2009 10:27 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## DONAHUE

they are likely to be called /dev/sr0 and /dev/sr1 now.

the kernel is heading toward all hard and cd/dvd drives using the libata drivers

----------

## pheniks

I've just checked the /dev directory. /dev/sr0 and /dev/sr1are missing as well.

----------

## DONAHUE

are cdrom cdrw dvd dvdrw in /dev? If so where do their links point?

If that is not helpful, suggest:

Check your kernel configuration:

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers --->
> 
> < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support --->
> 
> SCSI device support --->
> ...

 

Run lspci and determine the make model of your hard drive controller(s). Select the controllers as builtin <*> in the section I have marked in red.

Use your existing choices in the section I have marked in blue; you have not indicated a hard drive problem. Exception if you had " <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support ---> ", you should unselect it and select your sata controllers in the blue section.

After this all hard drives will be sd_ and cd/dvd will be sr_. FSTAB and grub should be changed appropriately.

----------

## pheniks

I have a A7V8X-X Asus mobo. There's no sata. Do I still have to unselect " <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support ---> " and select sata controllers?

----------

## DONAHUE

Either:

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->                                                                              
> 
> <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->                                                                              
> 
> --- ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support 
> ...

 

Or:

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers --->
> 
> < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support --->
> 
> SCSI device support --->
> ...

 Last edited by DONAHUE on Fri Jun 05, 2009 7:07 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pheniks

Turns out that '< > Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support' was not selected in the kernel!   :Smile:  In previous installations this seemed to be selected automatically. I don't remember selecting it myself?!Last edited by pheniks on Fri Jun 05, 2009 7:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

well done!  mark first post title [solved]

----------

## pheniks

I don't deserve any credit for 'solving' my problem. The solution was suggested to me on the dutch gentoo forum.   :Smile: 

----------

